# Looking for a suitable clinic for natural/mild/mini IVF - any recommendations?



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi there, I have posted odd bits on some boards where people are looking to do more natural, or mini/mild IVF. I am looking for anyones experience or recommendations of a clinic with good results in the over 40 group!

It seems a few clinics specialise in it and some offer it now, but I cant seem to find a lot of recommendations. There is Serum in Greece and Create in London (and now Bristol satellite clinic). I was told that Exeter and BCRM in Bristol also do it, but I am not sure there results are as good. I have also heard about the Lister and ARGC, both in london, but as I am in Cornwall, its not easy for me to go back and forth to London for scans, even Bristol would be tricky. 

Does anyone on the over 40's board have any experience, or research to share on suitable clinics?
Thank you.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Create in london were I believe the pioneers. 
However having had treatment there and knowing others who have, I would not say they are particularly efficient and I like others I know would not return. 
There is a clinic in E London whose staff all previously worked at create and so have a good understanding of protocols etc who maybe worth looking into - but again London! 
It maybe possible for you to negotiate a deal with london clinics where you have scans etc elsewhere?? 
Good luck.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I think London womens Clinic in Cardiff and CRGW (Llantrisant) both do a form of Mild ivf or ivf lite.  I have a friend who cycled with LWC andliked them. I am at CRGW and they are lovely -  you would have to ask them if they would see you as suitable for the mild ivf/light option.  Both have info on their websites about treatments and success rates.  Might still be too far to travel though. Have you tried a search on the **** website.  That is where I found out about CRGW.

Good luck


----------



## Marmot (Aug 6, 2009)

I had natural IVF (no stimulation) at CRGH in London. This was their advice based on my ovarian reserve being low. I was happy with the treatment I received although we didn't have a successful outcome. They monitor closely because there's more risk of ovulation before egg collection with natural IVF and we reached egg collection all 3 times and embryo transfer twice (in the 3rd cycle the embryo didn't develop as expected). Ultimately I think my egg quality just wasn't good enough. I don't blame the treatment. 

Good luck with what you decide. It must be more tricky not having as much choice of local clinics.


----------

